# Hi from South Australia



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Just saying hi, as a brand new forum member.

I'm not only new to the forum, but I'm pretty new to riding, and to horses as well. My partner and I have been having riding lessons for about six months, and have just surprised ourselves by buying our first horse! He's a 10yo Clydie/Thoroughbred cross, and he's being agisted at the riding school that we're getting lessons through, which works really well for us because it ensures that Dubbin gets good care while we are still "learning the ropes" about horse ownership and care. I'm currently discovering all about just how expensive and time-consuming horse ownership can be... and loving every minute of it!

So yeah, hello folks! Pleased to meet you all.


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello  This is where the fun and hard work starts but it all pays off and is a amazing journey  Good luck with it all  

From Kent UK


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there,

Where abouts in SA are you? I'm in the Adelaide Hills region  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Kayty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Where abouts in SA are you? I'm in the Adelaide Hills region
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


I'm from the north-eastern suburbs of Adelaide. Hello, fellow local rider!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

angelghost said:


> Hello  This is where the fun and hard work starts but it all pays off and is a amazing journey  Good luck with it all
> 
> From Kent UK


Indeed! I've definitely had my moments of _OMG, What have I gotten myself into?_ (along with episodes of _this horse is gonna get me fit if it kills me!)_ But then I find myself astride Dubbin and trotting cheerfully around the arena, and it all comes together in a big resounding _HELLYEAH!_

(I won't mention those sore, sore muscles the next day, though...)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of your horse with us!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of your horse with us!


Sure! Here's a coupla pics. I don't, as yet, have a lot of Awesomely Artistic Photos of Dubbin, but these should do for a start!








....erm, I would post the pics, but they don't seem to be showing up here in the post preview. Are they gonna miraculously appear here later? Or am I doing something horribly wrong (either clicking on the "insert image" icon and pasting the image location from the Flickr page, or putting the same URL inside [ IMG ] tags)?


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, lets try again. This time adding the images as attachments rather than linking to them directly....

Here's me riding Dubbin:








And Dubbsy enjoying being brushed:








Hmm. This seems to be working, at least as far as the preview pane goes. Here goes nothing...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the wonderful world of horses. It is amazing place and these are amazing animal


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Storm Cloud 
I love the pictures

Wow Dubbin is a nice chocolate brown 
he is handsome


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Hes stunning


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Country Woman said:


> Welcome to the forum Storm Cloud
> I love the pictures
> 
> Wow Dubbin is a nice chocolate brown
> he is handsome


Thanks!

According to the folk I got him from, he's apparently genetically black. Sun-fading makes him look that rich chocolate colour in direct sunlight, but in overcast weather he does look more black-ish. Whatever colour he is, I'm very happy with my lovely clydie-cross boy!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome your horse looks like a great horse I wish I had on that size


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey  I'm from NSW.

Dubbin is beautiful!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Its a small world! 
This is Sam/Sammi from the riding school - I helped you and your husband last week when you needed some help with Dub's martingale/market harborough, and I've spoken to you a few times. :smile:

I told you I had some picture of him - I can send them to you on here if you like, or I can add them to this thread here for you to save and share?

Im glad to see Dub so happy with you - he really is a great boy! 
Im sure you will learn alot on this forum - I know I have! The people hear are great to..

I may see you tomorrow if you are comming down to see Dub - Im working all weekend, as usual.

Sammi


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

HalleysComet said:


> Its a small world!
> This is Sam/Sammi from the riding school - I helped you and your husband last week when you needed some help with Dub's martingale/market harborough, and I've spoken to you a few times. :smile:


Ohai! Yes, I remember chatting to you last weekend. Small world, isn't it? 



> I told you I had some picture of him - I can send them to you on here if you like, or I can add them to this thread here for you to save and share?


Ah yes, posting 'em here would be great! Lets share the Awesomeness Of The Dubster with the world! :lol:



> Im glad to see Dub so happy with you - he really is a great boy!
> Im sure you will learn alot on this forum - I know I have! The people hear are great to..
> 
> I may see you tomorrow if you are comming down to see Dub - Im working all weekend, as usual.


I won't be around tomorrow - I'm gonna be spending the day at the airfield learning to fly. M is planning on heading down over the weekend sometime (exact timing depending on other stuff) so maybe you'll run into him there. And yes, it's lovely to see how Dubbin's really relaxing as he gets to know and trust us. There's nothing quite like being affectionately drooled on by a large and cuddly horse while one attempts to groom him.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha :smile: I'll put some pictures up soon, but cant until Sunday pm - working all weekend and staying over there tomorrow night, but Ill get them up asap for you!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Your horse is lovely-glad that you have others around to help w/this new experience. Learning to fly? You are adventerous!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok, well here are some of the pictures. They are all from in Janurary this year, I took them when I was looking after the property when they went for a holiday.

Lots of head shots, oops! :lol:

Ill post the links here, if someone wants to edit them into showing in my post thats fine with me - my laptop wouldnt allow it with the size. :wink:

http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/IMG_1882_zps2a08220e.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/IMG_1890_zps813fc579.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/IMG_1878_zpsb48d7b35.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/IMG_1877_zpsc67fa371.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/IMG_1876_zps4296c8ed.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/FILE0099_zps542df80f.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/FILE00712_zps87bc99b3.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/FILE0043_zps84c84700.jpg

I was going to try and get you some more pictures this weekend, since you weren't going to be up to see him but I was run off my feet both days. I saw M but didn't get chance to say hello, due to being in the jumping arena. Hope the flying went well!!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for that collection of fun pics! I showed them to M, who was pleased to see them too. He says hi, btw. Oh, and the flying went really well; thanks for asking!

And while we're sharing pics, here's one (taken on my cellphone cam) of Dubbin wearing the new tack we've gotten for him. I'd taken the gold-edged noseband off (to simplify getting the bridle on) when we took this pic... oh, and since that pic was taken we've gotten new stirrups (with black "leathers") so you'll have to imagine all that to get the complete impression. Anyway, here's Dubbin in (most of) his new finery:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

You and M, are very welcome - tell him I say Hello back. Im glad your flying went well, must be exciting yet nerve racking to be learning to fly - I think I'll stick to the horses, thats enough thrill for me, haha.

I love the new tack you guys have bought for him, he looks really snazzy in it all! 

I'm coming tonight (4pm) for my riding lesson, so may or may not see you if you come down - I think tonight I might be with my boss, for my lesson instead of J. Looking forward to seeing Pepe - love riding that horse.

:smile:

Sammi


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

HalleysComet said:


> You and M, are very welcome - tell him I say Hello back. Im glad your flying went well, must be exciting yet nerve racking to be learning to fly - I think I'll stick to the horses, thats enough thrill for me, haha.


It's funny the number of horse people who say that. But gliders don't spook, bolt, tread on my feet or otherwise show any evidence of independent thought! Most forms of aviation are actually a ton safer than horse-riding, surprisingly enough. Either way, both pastimes are a blast, and I'm gonna do my level best to avoid getting injured by either of them. 



> I love the new tack you guys have bought for him, he looks really snazzy in it all!
> 
> I'm coming tonight (4pm) for my riding lesson, so may or may not see you if you come down - I think tonight I might be with my boss, for my lesson instead of J. Looking forward to seeing Pepe - love riding that horse.


We think Dubs looks rather grand in his new clothes too; but we're almost certainly biased.  Anyhow, neither of us will be about this arvo, but we'll be heading up for our regular lessons tomorrow morning. Seeya when we seeya!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Nice looking horse. I have an uncle and several cousins that live in Melbourne. One of my cousins and her new hubby came to visit us here in FL last year and we even took them riding. I'll have to post some pics of them. Anyway, horses are a great part of life as far as I'm concerned. Hope you continue to enjoy yours for many years to come. And, by the way, they are like potato chips - you can't stop at just one!


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Arab Mama said:


> And, by the way, they are like potato chips - you can't stop at just one!


Heh. Just watch me. Horse upkeep is _expensive!_


----------

